# Gyere!



## ajoker

Török barátnőm magyarul tanul, tegnap megkérdezte tőlem, hogy a jön igéből hogy lett felszólító mód E/2-ben Gyere! 
Állítólag a népi etimológia szerint az Eredj!Eredj!Eredj! szót sokszor ismételgetve összeolvad , és Gyere! hallatszik... Persze ezen mindketten jót nevettünk....
Valaki tud segíteni?


----------



## Zsanna

Szia ajoker és üdv a fórumon!

Még nem néztem utána, de első látásra arra gondolok, hogy kapcsolatban lehet azzal az alakkal, hogy "jer". Ennek a "j"-je és a "gy" között pedig már könnyebbnek tűnik az átjárás. (Ld. pl. a_ *j*ön_ népies _*gy*ön_ formája...)


----------



## francisgranada

Ami érdekes az az, hogy ha figyelmen kívül hagyjuk a helyesírást, akkor _gyere _visszafelé olvasva _eregy_ (tehát _eredj_) ... És tényleg: a _gyere _közeledésre szólít fel és az _eredj _pedig távozásra, tehát "visszafelé" ... 

Persze ez nem magyarázat, majd utánanézek én is ...


----------



## Ateesh6800

A Zaicz-féle etimológiai szótár szerint a "gyere" eredete ismeretlen, de ő is említi a jön/gyön (vagy mint nálunk a Dél-Alföldön: gyün) alakpár párhuzamát. A jer/gyere alakpárból a "gyere" korábbi alakjaként a "jerj" alakot tételezi fel; a j/gy hangváltozás szó elején nyelvészetileg nem problémás (ennek van párhuzama a spanyolban is, cf. a "y" kiejtését az "haya" és a mondatkezdő "yo" szóban); a szö végi "j" lekopására is van példa (eperj => eper; vö. epres/eperjes).

A népi etimológia az, aminek hívják: népi etimológia, azaz köze nincs a szó valódi eredetéhez, de szórakoztató. (Meg más esetekben maga a népi etimológia is képes átformálni az idegen szavakat, pl. Hóbiárt => Hóbajárt, stb., de ez az eset most nem az az eset).

A "visszafelé olvasás" ugyancsak nem egy természetes nyelvfejlődési út. 

Asszem, szuplementációnak nevezik, amikor egy adott ige külüönböző ragozott alakjai más tövekből állnak össze. Erre a spanyol is meg a francia is sok példát ad: va (megy), irá (menni fog), fue (ment). A magyarban is előfordul ugyanez, csak korlátozottabb gyakorisággal, pl. a "jön" felszólítómódjával (azaz módbeli változatok közt és nem igeidőkkel).

*A.*


----------



## francisgranada

Ateesh magyarázatához csak annyit tennék hozzá, hogy _A magyar nyelv történeti-etimológiai szótára_ (főszerk. Benkő Loránd) szerint is ismeretlen eredetű és 1495-től dokumentálható írott szövegekben.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Szégyen, hogy nincs friss kiadása az akadémiai nagy etimológiai szótárnak. Erre kéne költeni, nem a magyar vágtára meg a rovásírásos helynévtáblákra. Ráadásul még jól kereső tolmácsként sem engedhetem meg magamnak, hogy 60.000 Ft-ot fizessek egy több évtizedes szótárért, ha véletlenül felbukkan egy antikváriumban egy hiánytalan példány...


----------



## Akitlosz

A gyere, gyerünk, gyertek, a jer(e), jerünk, jertek alakokból erednek.

Erre nem nehéz rájönni, elég sok fele ejtenek, ejtettek a j helyett gy-t a jön ige alakjainál. Ezekből az alakokból a gyere és a gyertek köznyelviesedtek, míg a többiek megmaradt "népies" alakoknak, gyün, gyüvök, gyüjjetek stb.

Az meg már más kérdés, hogy miért van a jön igének ilyen felszólító alakja *is* a jöjj, jöjjetek mellett.
Választékbővítésnek.


----------



## Akitlosz

Mivel vannak rendes, szabályos felszólító módú alakjai is a jönni igének:
jöjjek
jöjj
jöjjön
jöjjünk
jöjjetek
jöjjenek

A gyere, gyerünk, gyertek ragozás nem teljes, nem létezik minden számban és személyben.

Az pedig elég általános, hogy rengeteg magyar szónak van ö-s és e-s alakja is, bár ez utóbbi szabály szerint mindig zárt volt, kellene, hogy legyen, de a gyere esetében rendesen kinyílt. Erre van példa más szavaknál is, például csöcs -> csëcs -> csecse -> csecsemő

Arra is sok példa van, hogy mássalhangzók ellágyulnak, így a j helyett gy érthető, az ö helyett e is. Már csak az a kérdés, hogyan került bele az r, mert a jönni igében és annak ragozásában olyan nincs és j vagy v (jöjj, jövök) sem szokott r-ré válni.


----------



## francisgranada

A _jer_, _jere _féle alakok összefüggése a _gyere _alakkal teljesen világosnak tűnik, de a _jönni _igével való kapcsolata már egyaltalán nem, és szerintem nem csak az *r* miatt.

Ha elképzelek egy hipotétikus *_jerni i_gét, akkor sem _jer_, _jertek _lenne a felszólító mód, hanem inkább *_jerj _és *_jerjetek. _Tehát mintha a _jer/gyer_ eredetileg nem is igető lenne ...


----------

